

Parsing dates and time in python - karim
http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/blog/01162445830

======
thomaspaine
This post is over two years old. Not to take anything away from this guy, but
I think that the parser in dateutil (<http://labix.org/python-dateutil>) is
much more robust and the de facto standard for parsing dates in python as far
as I know. I checked and dateutil handles all of the examples he lists.

~~~
DenisM
If it wasn't for this article you wouldn't be compelled to post this handy
link to dateutil. :-)

